# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilën markë makine pëlqeni më shumë?

## mario_kingu

un kam keto  tre makina 
[volswagen eshte e imja personale fordi van perdoret  per biznes 
kurse Chrysler  pacific eshte e shpis :PPPP me shum babi  keto kemi ne si familje


doja ti shtoja ne foto por ktu spo i vija dot

----------


## YaSmiN

Une kisha nje Smart te perdorur pak.Tami kam nje Kia Picanto te re eshte praktike edhe e lezeshme por vendin e prodhimit nuk e di me vjen keq.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Pervec tankut kam edhe nje Sead Ibiza :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MICHI

JeeP edhe nje Chrysler sebring both 2003.
Kur te jetosh ne usa ske ca do makine europiane aman.

----------


## YaSmiN

> sa ngordh per nje si kjo !


Kam edhe nje Pezho 206 qe behet Cabrio ja fala vellajit me vone :P.Mos te pelqen edhe kjo por me shume me pelqen Pezho 307.

----------


## rina_

po une kom.......................nje si kjo

----------


## RaPSouL

Kam Vetur Europiane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ArNaUtI_

Un kam nje papaq po e di si eshte plum pushke

----------


## Gentian1

Per vec mercedesit E 220 CDI  edhe nje OPEL CORSA 1.2 me 12V  e vitit 2000

----------


## kumbulla75

une ngas nje Mitsubishi Pajero te 94,

----------


## mario_kingu

kjo eshte makina qe e mora para dy  nje muaj me ne fund me para kisha nje yep por cadillac ka nje ndryshim qe thua smar makin tjeter

----------


## antares

Infiniti G20!.
Mercedesi e Volvo mbreterojne po nuk na i ka xhepi.....
Nje specje pak me siper tha:
==================
JeeP edhe nje Chrysler sebring both 2003.
Kur te jetosh ne usa ske ca do makine europiane aman.
==============================
Me sa duket qenja ne fjale do kete shofer personal dhe financa te pakufizuara qe mban karakatina amerikane te cilat jane shume te mira per 20 000 km e para......
Pas 10 000 - 20 000 km, plehrat amerikane kane nevoje per nje servis mesatarisht cdo muaj.......
Vetrtet makinat Gjermane jane pak me te mira se ato Japoneze por ama nga pikpamja e raportit performance/cmim, nje Honda apo Tojota eshte me e keshillueshme se sa nje Mercedes, BMW apo Audi......

----------


## Darius

Une kam qejf makinat europiane po perpara kesaj qe kam marre kisha nje Audi 6 dhe nuk para mbeta shume i kenaqur. Nuk pata fata me ate makine. 
Para 1 viti meqe e kam patur gjithmone fiksim mora Cadillac CTS 3.6L ngjyra White Diamond. Nga te pakta makina Amerikane qe i besoj dhe me kenaq.

----------


## antares

Do kisha shume qejf te te takoja per ndonje kafe (Islington-Eglinton) meqe jetojme te dy ne Toronto!
Nese do vije me ate makine qe the (dhe me aktin e pronesise sigurisht) do te te shtrengoja doren.
Une nuk e kam problem te vi me ate Infiniti qe thashe meqe nuk banoj larg........
Per efekt forumi mund te kisha deklaruar qe kam ate Bugatin 1001 kuaj/fuqi! :uahaha:

----------


## unforgiven II

Kam nje Lamborgini dhe nje Ferrari 599 GTB, te dyten e kam per pune :shkelje syri:

----------


## Darius

> Do kisha shume qejf te te takoja per ndonje kafe (Islington-Eglinton) meqe jetojme te dy ne Toronto!
> Nese do vije me ate makine qe the (dhe me aktin e pronesise sigurisht) do te te shtrengoja doren.
> Une nuk e kam problem te vi me ate Infiniti qe thashe meqe nuk banoj larg........
> Per efekt forumi mund te kisha deklaruar qe kam ate Bugatin 1001 kuaj/fuqi!



Hahahahahahah sa kam qesh. Po CTS nuk eshte luxury mer. Fillon me 36 mije  :buzeqeshje:  Madje ai infiniti G20 jot nese eshte i ri eshte me i shtrenjte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

Une Kam SEAT  ALTEA  TDI 1.9 (e zeze) 2006

----------


## J@mes

Ja dhe nje pamje tjeter e SEAT Altea

----------


## ildushja

UU xhejmzo qeka najs maqina jote..
Un kam nje Amerikane.. chevy malibu, fukarallek maskarallek..

----------


## BaBa

> cfar makine keni


Fiat 131 me llaska,  :ngerdheshje:  Se po pertoi ta vej Foton !!!!!

----------

